# Using lounge in Chicago between trains?



## Hugonaught (May 9, 2017)

I am taking the San Antonio, TX to Chicago train (Texas Eagle) and then have a 4 hour layover in Chicago then taking the #50 from there to Lafayette, Indiana.

I have purchased a Superliner Roomette on the Texas Eagle and have a coach ticket for the second part of the trip.

My question would be:

Am I able to use the first class lounge in Chicago during my layover or would i have to upgrade my #50 ticket to Business class?


----------



## zephyr17 (May 9, 2017)

You can use Metropolitan Lounge in Chicago if you are arriving in a sleeper that day, regardless of what your accommodation is on your next connection.


----------



## Lonestar648 (May 9, 2017)

There shouldn't be a problem, though the agents at first said outbound only, I have not heard of anyone being told that recently.


----------



## amtkstn (May 9, 2017)

I have done it a number of times and have never had a problem getting access to the lounge. This was the old lounge.


----------



## norfolkwesternhenry (May 9, 2017)

The Metropolitan lounge in Chicago js wonderful, I've spent many hours there eating the complimentary snacks and beverages. Explore a little bit, take advantage of the baggage room and always have a ticket handy, whenevee you re-enter the lounge you'll need to show the attendant your ticket


----------



## Devil's Advocate (May 10, 2017)

Lonestar648 said:


> There shouldn't be a problem, though the agents at first said outbound only, I have not heard of anyone being told that recently.


So have the lounge dragons chilled out with this or are people simply buying business class seats on the outbound or being more careful with how they show their tickets?



amtkstn said:


> I have done it a number of times and have never had a problem getting access to the lounge. This was the old lounge.


Good advice for when the old lounge comes back again. :lol:


----------



## anuenue (Jun 3, 2017)

Last week, I was able to use the Metropolitan Lounge by showing my inbound sleeper ticket one day, and my outbound sleeper ticket a few days later.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Jun 3, 2017)

Good to know they are letting arriving and departing passengers into the Lounge. Originally when the new lounge opened, it was reported they were only allowing departing passengers to enter.


----------

